# New, so what is going on?



## Kazdad (Mar 7, 2015)

Alright first things first. PSL is the shit. Can't wait to finish my order and get shit rolling.

a little about me. I am 5'10", 212 lbs with about 14% BF. I have been on a permanent bulk for the last 2 years or so. So let me get this timeline together.

Almost 2 years ago I got into the gym pretty hard core. I gained about 15lbs in about 4 months and then stopped due to having to buy my house. Well I got back into it just to fall sick with viral pneumonia. I was in teh hospital for almost 3 weeks. I lost almost 26lbs in the hospital. When I got out I told my wife I was gonna get my shit together and get back. I came out of the hospital around 176-179lbs. I looked weak and I was weak. Well I started bulking and blew up to almost 230lbs. I was dirty bulking just trying to get mass back on my ass. Well now I am planning on taking it a step further, hopefully with PSL. I plan to run a log with before, during and after pictures and updates. But now I stand at 212lbs. I am rocking 17 inch arms right now. (Who the fuck doesnt like big ass arms??) But my goal is to hit 18 inch arms by the years end. I also plan to do the Warrior Run in Louisiana later this year. This weekend is my last weekend to smoke ciggarettes. I know they are bad for me, but they were my clutch when I went through some deaths and other realllllly bad shit in my life.

So anyways, if you have any questions, ask away.


----------



## brazey (Mar 8, 2015)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## jozifp103 (Mar 9, 2015)

*Welcome bro. Congrats on deciding to quit smoking. Thank you also for the kind words. We look forward to your log!*


----------

